# For my 911th Post



## Heck (Sep 4, 2010)

Never Forget







Just got my budget strobist kit and seeing my post count gave me a idea for shooting a subject I had for 10 years. This was shot via a SB600 shot through a umbrella using cybersync triggers. 1/200 F 2.8 50mm


----------



## Bram (Sep 5, 2010)

I get it but I was expecting something a little more complicated. Nice photo though.


----------



## Heck (Sep 5, 2010)

Thinking about it now maybe its hard to judge the scale of this thing. Its the size of my forearm I think im gonna re shoot and maybe hold it in my hand or something. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Heck (Sep 5, 2010)

I think this is much better.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 5, 2010)

2nd is much better, was it from the WTC ?


----------



## Heck (Sep 5, 2010)

:salute:





gsgary said:


> 2nd is much better, was it from the WTC ?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah - second one is much better.  Before seeing that, I thought the bolt was probably around 1/2" diameter...


----------



## Bram (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah same here, definately a way better perspective of the second photo. I thought it was a small bolt and had no idea. That's intense. 
Conspiracy or not ? 
Time for a little controversy.


----------



## skywalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice trick!! I think the first shot is prepared for the second shot!~ You put them separately on purpose~~


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 9, 2010)

Bram said:


> Conspiracy or not ?
> Time for a little controversy.


 
This forum is not the right place for this...

I have a very strong opinion on what happened that day, but I refuse to express it here.

This is a photo forum,  and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

Haha. Nice one Neil S.


----------



## Stephen.C (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the second one, has a great feel. 
Shows the gloom.
I agree that this is not the time or the place to talk about that bram.


----------



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm sorry i'm not trying to be prejudice towards anybody here but i'm just saying with all due respect, I feel that all americans have that attitude about it. Once again not trying to offend anybody because that's the last thing I want to do. I do apologize if I did offend anybody by this post.


----------



## ghache (Sep 9, 2010)

Bram said:


> I'm sorry i'm not trying to be prejudice towards anybody here but i'm just saying with all due respect, I feel that all americans have that attitude about it. Once again not trying to offend anybody because that's the last thing I want to do. I do apologize if I did offend anybody by this post.


 
everone knows its a conspiracy.....


----------



## Heck (Sep 9, 2010)

skywalker said:


> Nice trick!! I think the first shot is prepared for the second shot!~ You put them separately on purpose~~


 
I guess is seems like that but Im not that clever 



> Time for a little controversy


 
As much as I love a spirited debate on all issues these forums does not really allow for one. It would get shut down quick. Politics, Religion & Controversy - Corvette Forum is a place where one can bring up all sorts of topics with great mods that run the place. Just be ready to back up with facts and attack ideas and not people. Oh and you don't need a corvette


----------



## ghache (Sep 9, 2010)

Heck said:


> skywalker said:
> 
> 
> > Nice trick!! I think the first shot is prepared for the second shot!~ You put them separately on purpose~~
> ...


 

one day i will join a corvette forum! but not for the controversy section of the forum hahaha


----------

